
Ask HN: Anybody using Firebase in their app or business - forkLding
Just another Firebase user and wanted to get a feel for how Firebase is being used right now and as well talk about issues I&#x27;ve faced as soon as Firebase has some data (Firebase web UI stopped as soon as I reached above 500 users) and see if anyone else came up with solutions.
======
dhruvkar
Indiehackers is on Firebase [0]

[https://twitter.com/IndieHackers/status/935242615540260864?s...](https://twitter.com/IndieHackers/status/935242615540260864?s=19)

------
spdebbarma
I'm using Firebase for all my backend needs. As a relatively inexperienced
programmer, I found Firebase to be extremely time-saving and easier to
implement into my app. Granted, I'm only at a prototype stage so I'm not sure
how well it will scale in the future.

I use Firebase for authentication, database (Firestore), storage and hosting.
I have not faced any issues yet with any aspect of the suite.

~~~
applecrazy
I’m at the same level of experience as you right now. I’m working on an
inventory system for my team and Firebase has been a joy to use from the
start. Everything, including auth, Firestore, analytics, and Cloud Functions,
have been easy to use and well documented.

I just don’t trust myself yet to build a relatively secure backend but still
want some custom functionality, and Firebase allows me to do that with minimal
setup and low operating costs (at least for ~50 active users)

------
quickthrower2
For my side project I have chosen Parse. Although not perfect, I like that it
is open source, and although I use a managed service I know I can swap over to
a digital ocean type implementation if every single managed service calls it
quits.

My fear with Firebase is being a Google product, who knows if it will stick
around, and then you are forced to refactor your code, to something else.

~~~
girishso
I have used firebase in a couple of side projects. And quite happy.

> My fear with Firebase is being a Google product, who knows if it will stick
> around

Same here. Simple solution would be to self host something like parse or
[https://gun.eco](https://gun.eco) . Anyone used the open source alternatives
to firebase?

~~~
lucasverra
CEO of a building app here. Same thought. Parse > Firebase because of open
source and movable quickly

------
Jack000
another thing to note is that being a Google service, Firebase is blocked in
China. May or may not matter depending on your audience (in China right now
and IH doesn't work without a VPN)

